# Texas eagle 422



## Steve4031

This trip shows why rewards programs are great. I wanted to get one more taste of railroading before school starts. Looked at amsnag and the availability of frequent flyer award tickets on AA and los Angeles to Chicago on 422 was the winner. I snagged a roomette for 20000 agr points. 25,000 miles on AA got me a one way ticket Chicago to lax in fc.


----------



## Steve4031

So I'm now sitting at the gate at ORD. If all goes well AA 1063 will depart on time at 8:05 am. Once in LA I'll take the fly away bus to union station. Then a round trip to San Diego before checking into the hotel. Tomorrow I'll ride the gold line and have lunch at a trendy hamburger joint I n Hollywood before boarding 422.


----------



## ColdRain&Snow

Steve4031 said:


> So I'm now sitting at the gate at ORD. If all goes well AA 1063 will depart on time at 8:05 am. Once in LA I'll take the fly away bus to union station. Then a round trip to San Diego before checking into the hotel. Tomorrow I'll ride the gold line and have lunch at a trendy hamburger joint I n Hollywood before boarding 422.


The weather is nice out here (LAUPT should be in the mid eighties) for your ride out of SoCal tomorrow. The marine layer has peeled away from the coastline this week, so your trip to San Diego should also be beautiful.

Could you post the track number that the _Texas Eagle_ departs from tomorrow? I'll be riding the _Sunset Limited_ out to NOLA next month, and I've been trying to gauge whether 2/422 usually leaves from a particular track, similar to how the NB _Coast Starlight_ uses Track 10. Thanks man, and have a great adventure!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

Steve4031 said:


> So I'm now sitting at the gate at ORD. If all goes well AA 1063 will depart on time at 8:05 am. Once in LA I'll take the fly away bus to union station. Then a round trip to San Diego before checking into the hotel. Tomorrow I'll ride the gold line and have lunch at a trendy hamburger joint I n Hollywood before boarding 422.


Make sure to swing by Philippe's which is just a couple short blocks north of LAUS on Alameda Street. Even at 0830, that Dipped Beef Sandwich loaded with Peppers is a great way to start a Train Day


----------



## Steve4031

Arrived onetime tO LAX. Now waiting for fly away bus.

I'll post track number.

The bus came at 10:40. Very quick IMHO.


----------



## Steve4031

I achieved first goal of the day. I am in line to board the 12:25 pacific surfliner to San Diego. I upgraded to Bc.

My first use of the amtrak iPhone app was not problem free. Somehow my agr# did not make it into the reservation. I think I created the problem by trying to update my email after buying the tickets. Despite using my old sign in and password, no agr # on the ticket that I printed at the quick track. At Least I caught this before upgrading to Bc.

I was first in line and Bc was still more than 75% full. I was lucky to get a full window on ocean side. But riding backwards. Somebody sat next to me and complained that the train was full. I told him that I don't work for Amtrak and don't handle their complaints. Time for the Boise noise canceling headphones.

Also a family with small noisy kids in Bc. Glad to see people riding trains.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Made this same trip last Summer but got to ride in the Great Dome :wub: instead of the crowded second "Business Class" car that was full. Snagged my "Snak-Pack and Drink" and rolled down the Coast in style, Back to the Future in a Dome Car! I'm envious, San Diego is fantastic! (Its 107 here now, 70 days in a row over 100 and the Eagles are running with OTPs similar to the CZ/EB and other Very Late Trains! Yikes!)Have a French Dip for me too as the previous poster said!


----------



## Steve4031

I'm not going to be too mad if 22 is late. More ride for the money. Triple digits predicted mist of the way from tiscon to Dallas.


----------



## lthanlon

Enjoying your trip report, as I'll be taking the 421 from Chicago to Los Angeles in October. I'm curious to hear whether, per Page 96 in the Spring-Summer 2001 Amtrak System Timetable, "Passengers are free to detrain and enjoy the sites of the city." I've heard that leaving a sleeper and returning to it prior to general boarding for departure hooked to the Sunset Limited isn't always an option.


----------



## Steve4031

I'll find out if I can. I'll probably not leave the train. However if I see or here how this works I'll let you know. Keep in mind thar individual employees at Amtrak often create rules and procedures to limit their inconvenience. Thus what one person experiences will be different from one trip to another.

I'm onboard 785 returning now from San Diego. Were on time. If these cars are similar to what we will get in the Midwest in a fee years, I'll be happy.


----------



## Steve4031

I had 2 seats to myself the entire trip. Not too crowded, but lots of cell phone conversations.


----------



## Steve4031

Well, I had to learn for myself: take a cab from union station to downtown Los Angeles Marriott. Instead of following suggestions from wise locals, I took the metro to civic center. It is a long 15 minute walk with some hills. The worst part is walking through the long tunnel along a street that goes under a hill. Even though I work on south side of Chicago, I was not comfortable. Though no one bothered me, it was not pleasant. Needless to say I'll take a cab tomorrow.


----------



## Steve4031

I am just finishing my breakfast at the Marriott. Next step is to check out and cab to union station. From there I'll ride the entire gold line. The take the red line to Hollywood where I'll eat lunch at the go burger.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Steve4031 said:


> I am just finishing my breakfast at the Marriott. Next step is to check out and cab to union station. From there I'll ride the entire gold line. The take the red line to Hollywood where I'll eat lunch at the go burger.


Dont forget Phillipes! :wub: And wave when you roll through Austin!!(But dont get off the Train, 107 here today, the SSL is AC!!! :help: )


----------



## Steve4031

I had to skip Phillips. I wanted to try Go Burger in Hollywood. Im sitting here right now digesting my upscale cheeseburger, duck fries, Virgils root beer, and chocolate chip cookie dough shake. Very filling. Think I'll be doing the 7 pm seating for dinner. Lol.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Steve4031 said:


> I had to skip Phillips. I wanted to try Go Burger in Hollywood. Im sitting here right now digesting my upscale cheeseburger, duck fries, Virgils root beer, and chocolate chip cookie dough shake. Very filling. Think I'll be doing the 7 pm seating for dinner. Lol.


Rub it in! :giggle: 106 here, too Hot for going anyywhere, LA must seem like Paradise! Hope #2 doesnt have the problems Wednesdays Train had!(UP Freight Engine in the lead, 6+Hours down @ Beaumont!)I know you dont mind delays, long as the HEP works youll have AC and Lights!

And the Sunset is known for good OBS and Diner Food, hope you have a good crew crossing the Desert!


----------



## Steve4031

I just stopped in Starbucks and bought a can of expresso double shot. I want to be awake For this afternoon. I can sleep tonight.

As I was typing the above, boarding was called for sleepers at 2:20. The 2230 car and 2215 coach are on the back.

We boarded from track 10 just like the starlight. Pacific surfliners appear to always use certain tracks too. I think 7 and 8.


----------



## Steve4031

2230 is a refurbed superliner 1. The sca seems shy, not really there for the customers. Maybe she will be better later on. Better than a control freak.


----------



## Steve4031

Some guy just walked through the sleeper looking for seat 81. Crew is kind if asleep at the switch.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Steve4031 said:


> Some guy just walked through the sleeper looking for seat 81. Crew is kind if asleep at the switch.


 Sounds like the Senior OBS that usually run this Route might be on Vacation! So far the crew sounds like a Rookie bunch, of course since you're bringing up the markers the Diner Crew isnt there to buffer the wandering Coach pax! At least you have a rehabbed SLI and not a run to death SL II! Hope the steak is good, I'm envious! :giggle: Bon Voyage!


----------



## Steve4031

I'm not really annoyed by the wandering coach passenger. I'm noticing now that the AC is struggling a bit even in moderate LA temps. It will be triple digits later today.


----------



## Steve4031

Diner just made announcement for dinner reservations. The lsa seems to be competent. I'm thinking that I'll get a later seating because 2230 is on the back.


----------



## Steve4031

Reservation made for 6. Noisy family in family room made there's for 5. A nice 2 hour break.


----------



## Steve4031

Just came to a stop west of Colton. Wonder how long this will be?


----------



## Steve4031

On the move now. Not too bad. Lots of tracks going in all directions here. Plus yard action too.


----------



## Steve4031

Were about 10 miles from palm springs. Running on time. The UP has built a state of the art RR through here. Double tracks and concrete ties. I saw one set of high speed crossovers with movable points. Top speed has been approximately 65. Often much slower though we appear to be on time.

Sca has yet to introduce herself. I think she is new. I saw her taking somebodies dinner order in the handicap room. Will see how the bed set up works. Right now I'm thinking self service.


----------



## Steve4031

We are running at restricted speed (approximately 50 mph) do to heat. We were ok into palm springs so there must be tons of padding in the schedule.


----------



## Steve4031

According to gps we are 87 miles from Yuma. At 50 mph we are over an hour away. So we will be late at that point.


----------



## ColdRain&Snow

Thanks for posting the track number. I had my money on Track 11, so that's interesting that it went out on 10 today. It's been enjoyable to follow along with you on this trip and is getting me excited about my upcoming trek on #2. The _Sunset Limited_ is a special train with a long and storied past, and it is neat to ride it and participate in its ongoing history. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Steve4031

Thanks. Cold rain and snow.

The sca did come and offer to make the bed. Though a bit early, I took her up on the offer. She is pleasant but not talkative. She chatted breifly in palm springs. When she saw me in the lounge waiting for dinner she asked how I was doing. She cares, just quiet.

We arrived Yuma at 8:54. 1 hour 9 late.

I'm checking out for tonight.


----------



## Steve4031

Woke up in tuscon. Should have departed at 1:15 am. Currently 47 minutes late departing.


----------



## Steve4031

The Los Angeles yard is no better than Chicago. The 2130 car has no cups. After a middle of the night shower, a minor annoyance for brushing teeth. I used a small bottle of water. At dinner, they didn't have the market choIce either. How can you not have something at the first dinner. Hope they gave extras of the rest of the entrees.


----------



## Steve4031

Arrived El Paso 8:30 am. I walked the train and got the consist.

32058 sleeper

34098 coach

34046 coach

31006 coach baggage

33018 lounge

38058 diner

32021 sleeper

39042 sleeper

1720 baggage

62 engine

59 engine


----------



## Steve4031

Departed el paso at 8:52. 17 minutes late. Sca operating on sore knee. So I am more understanding. She did show up to make the bed. And she has been pleasant the entire trip.


----------



## Steve4031

Outstanding dining car lsa. She did lunch and dinner reservations. I complimented her and told her about the eb lsa from last summer who did not do dinner or lunch reservations.

The lunch reservation was huge. Makes everything relaxed.


----------



## RRrich

Yo Steve

How are you connecting to the Internet?

Thanks


----------



## Steve4031

iPhone and ATT.


----------



## Steve4031

Currently stopped in Marfa tx. After 15 minutes saw an ambulance and police car drive by diner and to the back of the train. Dont know which car the incident occurred in.


----------



## Steve4031

The incident occurred in the LA Chicago through coach. After nearly an hour stop, the conductor announced that the reason was a medical emergency.


----------



## Steve4031

Finally getting a highball at 2:14.


----------



## Steve4031

Just met 1 which got caught in this mess. Proceeding slowly. Wonder how many freight behind 1


----------



## Steve4031

Departing alpine 1 hour 17 late.


----------



## Steve4031

Arrived del rio 1 hour 12 late. The lsa explained that the menus might be changing. That was her explanation for the missing specials. The device in diner has berm very good.


----------



## Steve4031

We lost another hour in del rio. Immigrations came on and searched the coaches. No announcement was made. I was chatting away on my cell phone and looked out the window to see the immigrations officer with a guy in hand cuffs.


----------



## Steve4031

There were several meets with freights with some slow running mixed in. I fell asleep and woke up at 12:20 am in San Antonio. Was never advised of protocol about leaving the train. I did not ask either since was hot and sleepy we still have the sca from LA. She was busy making the beds in the family room. We were still attached to 2 which should have left at 11:55 pm. As I was writing this 2 freights passed by. So there is lots of freight traffic.


----------



## Steve4031

About 12:55 I here somebody yell all aboard and then we pull forward a bit. I check status for 21 and it's due in at 2:25. Somehow I'm beginning to think that I'll not be watching the bears on Monday night. I think 22 will be delayed due to crew rest iirc operating procedures correctly.


----------



## Steve4031

A mechanic boards and immediately notices the car is too warm. The lsa told him the car had been like that since LA. " well fix that" he says. What he doesn't know is that this will be a huge difference maker. If AC continues to work better across the remainder of Texas with 3 digit heat warnings, he will be the single most important employee for the passengers of car 2230. And most will never meet him. What a difference one proud emplyee can make.


----------



## Steve4031

After a few hours of sleep, I woke up to because of no AC. It's 5:55 and apparently we are being switched onto 22. It pulled up next to us on the other track.

During the night we sat in the station with the door open. For most of the night one could have left and got back on from my point of view. I'm assuming that once one left they could walk through station an gain access to the platform to get back the train.


----------



## Steve4031

The switching is completed by 6:25. The 2230 car is the last car on the train. So I have a railfan window for today and tomorrow too.

This does seam strange because I rode in the 2230 car last February and we were at the front of the train. And iirc, this had been described as normal.

I saw the lax-San Antonio lsa leave in street clothes. Have not seen the replacement. Also getting hungry and am beginning to wonder when the diner will open.


----------



## Steve4031

Just met the new sca. He came in on 21 last night and explained that breakfast might be a late,,beginning at 7:30. Since 21 was Several hours late last night I can understand. The new sca is starting off as crisp and professional.


----------



## Steve4031

It looks like we will actually leave on time. There was an announcement advising visitors to leave the train.


----------



## Steve4031

Just got a text from railfan buddy. Amtrak just posted a service alert advising of s detour between Stl and Chicago. I will enjoy this.


----------



## Steve4031

Breakfast was good. Crew a mixed bag. To their credit they opened on time and were efficient. We were sitting at a 4 seater table that had a curving edge that moved further away from the person sitting in the ailse seat. The person sitting next to me was eating away, and about half way through his meal his plate slipped off the edge of the table. And the rest if his breakfast ended up on the floor. He was totally embarrassed because he had spilled his food and made a mess.

He waved to one of the servers to let her know what happened. She waved back. Then took her time coming. She asked what happened. A lady sitting at the table jokingly stated that the guys food was cold and he had spilled it in order to get another meal. The waitress was annoyed, and I think she kind of believed the remark. She said, " and you left a mess for me to pick up. You didn't pick it up." we thought she was joking but the guy never got another meal. Not really sure who is right or wrong here, but lunch will be awkward. We didn't leave a tip.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

Have you got one of the "new" CCCs with the 4 top tables replacing the original cocktail lounge layout? That is an improvement but those curved edges still makes for a cramped table when 4 are in the seats. And many of the Crew still don't like the updated version.


----------



## Bob Dylan

:hi: Enjoying the reports here in Phoenix East (aka Austin!)! Hope the AC is working as yall roll North,  its gonna be another Hotter n Hell Day in Texas!! :help: Im sure youll enjoy the extra Train time on the STL-CHI reroute, hope you dont get caught in the freight mess and Slow Orders due to Heat thats been causing the Eagles trouble in DFW and East Texas! That Waitperson sounds like one of those OBS who needs to go on Unemployment, hope she gets reported by everyone, no excuse for that for sure!

Since Lunch starts at TPL you might not be interested, but the Hot Dog guy outside the FTW station has good dogs and Cold COKES!!! :wub: (Think the Coach crowd will hit the Subway inside the Intermodel if theres time!)


----------



## Steve4031

I remember the hot dog guy from a trip last year! It's a tempting snack and then maybe a late dinner.

It was one of the all four top cars. I was definitely doing a double take trying to figure out what I was riding on. I did not miss those 3 seaters that are usually Palmed off on single travelers. The curved edges are a design flaw. Even I had to reach for my food and I was by the window.

The AC is struggling to keep up with the heat. I keep the curtains closed to keep the sun out. It will be better once the sun stops shining into my side of the train. I dont think much can be done to make it better.

The railfan window has been the high light of the day.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

I almost always find room to squeeze in a Brat hot off the grill from the FTW Hot Dog guy, even if I just ate or know I will be eating in the next short while. It is a nice change of pace from Subway and a $5 bill will bring you a dog, chips, drink and change, at least it did last time I ate there.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

Steve4031 said:


> The railfan window has been the high light of the day.


You will lose it at STL when they add the Local Coach, and that's just before you cross the Mississippi on the classic MacArthur Bridge. But go ahead and head to the back of the Coach as soon as you leave STL and enjoy the crossing. Hopefully the area in front of the window won't be piled with stuff or kids.


----------



## Steve4031

They might not run that coach because 321 is usually cancelled when there is a detour.

The doors were closed, and the train is ready to depart. We have two sca's. One is a trainee. Both are great. They make up for the one from LA. Lonnie the veteran sca is very professional. He heard about the diner Incident from the passenger who spilled. He was very supportive of the passenger. Probably caused him to be a return customer. The trainee was very nice. Did not scold me for being in the way at the railfan window. Both will get tips.


----------



## Steve4031

To clarify, we are now backing out of fort worth. Now we will run the gauntlet between ft worth and marshal where the eagles have been losing about 3 hours every day.

Herr is the consist for 22

137 engine

39026 sleeper

37000 ccc diner all four tops

33040 lounge

31004 coach

34093 coach

34098 coach from lax

32058 sleeper from lax


----------



## Steve4031

Well we backed up pass the junction and stopped. Have the scanner on. There has been constant chatter. I heard "highball" Amtrak". However no movement. 21 is also in the area. So maybe the dispatcher was talking to them.

Killed a few minutes reading NFL news and then watching ochocinco getting knocked senseless on YouTube.


----------



## Steve4031

We are now moving. 21 pulled next to us for a moment.

Were now 55 minutes late.


----------



## Steve4031

Picked a few minutes by shortening the stop in Dallas. There is significant padding at Marshall. So we might get through this unscathed.


----------



## Steve4031

And now stopped at the first junction south of Dallas Amtrak station. Let the games began!


----------



## Steve4031

The dispatcher just explained that there are signal problems at mesquite. There are also 2 freights to get around.


----------



## Steve4031

Sitting in the lounge car as the train comes to a stop at mesquite. Two women, one white, one black are lamenting the qualities of California men. One states that everything is big in Texas. Enough said. But it was a funny juxtaposition as in monitoring are progress through mesquite.


----------



## Steve4031

Through mesquite but moving slowly. Not sure if this us signal problems or freights.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

Steve4031 said:


> The dispatcher just explained that there are signal problems at mesquite. There are also 2 freights to get around.


If you're sitting on the turn coming off the overpass over I-35, that is the same place my 21 got hung up for over an hour a couple weeks ago. But I took it in stride as that gave me more time to relax and start planning my next big run  CCC 37000 is the original CCC if I recall right. If they have Chicken Breasts and Biscuits with Gravy in the morning, give that a try-it is both good and filling.


----------



## Steve4031

This Diner crew is the absolute worst. They don't even speak. The food is ok. Now I've had a good attitude but after dinner, I complained to Lonnie our sca who happened to be in the diner. I told him it's so bad that I don't even want to eat in the diner for breakfast and lunch. This is a first for me. I am going to complain. I Dont want compensation, I just want the losers gone.


----------



## Steve4031

Ok, I've cooled off a bit. Lonnie did speak with them. And one of them tried to do better. After some analyses, and some info from Lonnie I determined that the lsa's authority was being challenged by the other employee. Both are women, and their battle is now affecting the customers. After I spoke up, other passengers spoke up too. I think they got the message.


----------



## Steve4031

1 hour 45 late out of minneola. Lots of slow running since Dallas. Passed the freight derailment from a couple of weeks back. Just finished a shower which should mitigate the affects of the heat challenged AC.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

Steve4031 said:


> Ok, I've cooled off a bit. Lonnie did speak with them. And one of them tried to do better. After some analyses, and some info from Lonnie I determined that the lsa's authority was being challenged by the other employee. Both are women, and their battle is now affecting the customers. After I spoke up, other passengers spoke up too. I think they got the message.


CAT FIGHT! CAT FIGHT! :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan

Steve4031 said:


> Ok, I've cooled off a bit. Lonnie did speak with them. And one of them tried to do better. After some analyses, and some info from Lonnie I determined that the lsa's authority was being challenged by the other employee. Both are women, and their battle is now affecting the customers. After I spoke up, other passengers spoke up too. I think they got the message.


Sounds like you are batting 50% when it comes to OBS! Lonnie is one of the Good Ones! Think I know who the LSA/Wait Persons are, I ride this Train alot and ________, the waitperson, tends to be sulk and think they can do a better job than ______, the LSA! Ive reported this before,, hope others will too, pretty sure you will! Most of the Food Service Crews on the Eagles (and for that matter all the OBS crews) are pretty cool folks!  The Conductors in Texas are usually pretty good also, but it drops off when you get into Arkansas and Missouri!!!

The Freight Congestion and Slow Orders due to Heat are really killing the OTP of the Eagles and the Sunsets! :help: I know you dont mind Late running into CHI, just hope the AC works better in the Hills of Arkansas/Missouri and the Corn Fields of Illinois, and the Diner Crew gets their stuff together! :excl: :excl: :excl:


----------



## Steve4031

It was two African american ladies, and the wait person had red hair. To her credit, the lsa improved after I complained to Lonnie. I don't think they are aware of what they're doing to the passengers. I'm not going to let this ruin my trip.

We left Longview 2:30 late. There is some padding at Marshall. I'm thinking 2 hours late our of Marsha.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Steve4031 said:


> It was two African american ladies, and the wait person had red hair. To her credit, the lsa improved after I complained to Lonnie. I don't think they are aware of what they're doing to the passengers. I'm not going to let this ruin my trip.
> 
> We left Longview 2:30 late. There is some padding at Marshall. I'm thinking 2 hours late our of Marsha.


Yep, thats the Drama Queens in the Diner!  Should be cooling off a little in the Piney Woods with the Sun going down! :unsure: Marshall is a crew change stop with two spots, but you can;t get off the Train! Usually when the Train is Late, the stop in Texarkana is very brief, wont have much time to smoke/stretch etc. till LRK @ O'Dark Thirty!


----------



## Steve4031

Departed Marshall 1 hr 45 late. Best 22 has done in awhile. Should be about an hour late into stl.


----------



## Steve4031

We are currently A few miles from stl station waiting for freight traffic. We are about an hour late.

I gave them a second chance in the dining car. The LSA made an effort at the beginnIng but list steam. The waitress continued her efforts of rudeness towards me. The letter will go out today when I get home.


----------



## stntylr

Too bad you won't be on the regular track between STL and CHI. The high speed track is a great ride, it's the smoothest track I've ridden on.


----------



## Steve4031

I'll be doing that ride in October. I like the detour too. Unfortunately a private car was attached to the back so there is no railfan window view. I was looking forward to that.

We are currently in St Louis having arrived 30 minutes ago. After refueling and restocking we should be underway.


----------



## Steve4031

Departed stl 9:20 1 hour 25 minutes late in the rain.


----------



## Steve4031

Stopped at a grade crossing eastof Pana, il for 2nd emergency of trip. There us an ambulance and fire department truck. After 20 minutes we resumed.


----------



## Steve4031

Lonnie brought lunch about 1:45 pm. Angus burger with cheese and bacon, a pepsi, chips and bread pudding for dessert. Delicious. It is kind of nice eating in your room with privacy.

We had a very efficient ride on the detour. Only one other stop besides the medical emergency. We overtook at least one freight. Currently in Dolton changing engineers.


----------



## Steve4031

Predicting 4 pm arrival. We just passed 47th street. Over all union pacific did a good job on this trip. Only delays were caused by heat speed restrictions and medical issues. Some freight traffic east of Dallas, but dispatcher really worked to get us through. This is my last post.

Would I do this again? Yep. If I had resources I would go hone, shower and ride out tonight.


----------



## jb64

I enjoyed riding along with you. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Misty.

Yeah, thanks for sharing, and for the virtual wave over Twitter when you were south of STL


----------



## Steve4031

I enjoyed sharing the trip too. I'm home now with the pizza ordered getting ready to watch the recorded Bears game


----------



## Bob Dylan

Steve4031 said:


> I enjoyed sharing the trip too. I'm home now with the pizza ordered getting ready to watch the recorded Bears game


:hi: Im watching the Game Live here in Texas Steve! Is CHI "behind", or blacking out the Game, like the West Coast is for some programs?? :giggle: (I hate the Giants, my Cowboys have to play them twice, the Eagles and Deadskins twice, and Da Bears! Tough schedule! 

Glad you made it home! The Detour isnt anything to write home about right??, just new mileage and more Train time! :wub: I know youll let CR know about Lonnie  (I agree, hes second only to Jim on this route!)and the Drama Queens in the Diner!


----------

